# Lap dog



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

We have an 8 week old puppy. She's absolutely gorgeous, sweet, affectionate and she has stolen our hearts already.

We've been training her little and often and she's starting to pick up the basics already. The only 'problem' is when we sit on the floor. As soon as she sees a lap she has to be sat on it, whether it's ours or that of a visitor. On the whole this isn't a problem as it's lovely to have cuddles bit she won't take no for an answer. If we are training we need to be stood up, even treats won't entice her off our lap. But most worrying is that if a child on someone's lap she will do all she can to push them off. She's not aggressive about it, just very persistent. She isn't allowed on the chairs so we end up moving onto a seat or standing up. While this works it's not really a long term solution, particularly as she gets bigger.

What can we do to help teach her some self control? We've tried distraction, treats, usual commands... Nothing will get between her and a lap.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Your post made me chuckle, mainly because most Vizslas are and always will be lap dogs -- no matter the age or size! She will probably never stop wanting to be in a lap. However, as she grows older she will gain some independence and learn to lay down somewhere by herself. At 8 weeks she's still very, very young...my pup didn't learn to be by herself and not in our lap until she was around 12 or 13 weeks. 

As for now, all I can recommend is not sitting on the floor (really, that's her territory!) unless you are okay with her being in your lap. Maybe someone else will have a better suggestion.... until then, enjoy that little sweetie!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with Kermit_days she will always want your lap! At 9 months Cole jumps into our lap any chance he gets. I wish I had him when he was small so I could cuddle him.and hold him without being crushed haha!! 

I think at this age it is very important to love on her as much as possible. But, maybe if you want to keep her off the furniture so like Kermit_days says and sit on the floor only when you want to cuddle. Stay off the floor for every other situation. That is also teaching jer that she only gets to stay on the floor and only gets cuddles if you are with her on the floor. She will get it if you stay consistent With the rules. Good luck!! <3. Rules are important to keep during the formative years.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the world of Vizslas - if a lap is open, it must be claimed. Our puppy Cooper is nearing 55lbs & he looooves to sit on laps. It's a breed thing. They just have to be near you all the time. 

That being said, they do get more independent as they grow older. Enjoy the lap cuddles & teach her the command "off".


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I would be hesitant to encourage this behaviour at this age. Especially if she is getting whiney or pushy with it. You're only reinforcing this behaviour for when she's 50 lbs. Not that I wouldn't want my dog on my lap.......just when I want him on my lap. I wouldn't want him to jump in my lap when I drinking a coffee or eating a bowl of nuts.

You have the chance to train her to sit on laps when *YOU* say......I would do all I could do train her this way rather than disregard the behaviour or allow it. It's no different than jumping on people when greeting people. It's cute as a puppy........but AWFUL when they can push people over.....or when they have muddy paws at the dog park.

From the moment you bring a puppy home, you are teaching it every moment it is awake.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

We were fully prepared for lots of cuddles (big and small) but with a busy house we just want a bit more say in when they happen. Particularly when there are children around, or a pregnant visitor as we had yesterday.

I hadn't noticed how much we (immediate and extended family) sit on the floor until this. We went to my mums today and more of us were on the floor than chairs, even though there ere more than enough for everyone. I'd rather train Ruby to accept no rather than start telling my guests how/where to sit.

I think my persistence is paying off. She's had lot of cuddles, but when it's not appropriate I've been encouraging her to sit next to me rather than just sending her away. From there she'll lie down next to me, or walk off to do something else. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

I think the big thing here is that everything you do for.... well quite sometime, is training. Everything, every interaction at this age is training and I encourage you to think of it this way. You want to decide on clear goals in your dog's behavior and tailor all your interactions towards them. It boils down to either you are training him/her or your is training you. 

I found that it's best to enlist your family and friends in this process if you can. Tell them how you want them to treat your dog and guide them when they come over. This is as simple as letting them know not to slip your dog food or to reprimand them when they jump. IMO it takes a village. Good luck with your puppy!


----------

